# Thank you all!!!



## Brockvegas (25 Sep 2007)

Wasn't sure where this should go, so I figured radio chatter was the best place for it. I would like to thank all the members of this site, especially the DS for all of the info I have recieved over the past months. I leave for BMQ in 5 days, and the info and support I've recieved from members here has left me with very little anxiety for the months ahead.

As a special note to new members, or members who are in the application process, you WILL NOT FIND a better resource of information about the lifestyle, and family, that you are joining. When someone points you towards the search function, instead of directly answering your question, don't take it the wrong way. Believe me, you WILL find the answer you're looking for as well as information you never thought to ask about.

Once again, my thanks to everyone.

PS- I'll try to add updates on my progress when possible, however most internet time will be devoted to communication with my wife and family.


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Sep 2007)

Best of luck on BMQ!!


----------



## sigtech (25 Sep 2007)

Solider on and good luck Troop


----------



## geo (25 Sep 2007)

Bon voyage!

Enjoy!


----------



## armyvern (25 Sep 2007)

Good luck Brock,

Remember to never let them get you down ... and you will succeed.

Vern


----------



## Sparkplugs (26 Sep 2007)

Have fun, and play the game...  That's what bmq is all about.


----------



## GUNS (26 Sep 2007)

Just keep putting one foot in front of the other and you will do fine.

Best of luck :cdnsalute:


----------



## geo (26 Sep 2007)

(just don't step on shoe laces )


----------



## Mike Baker (26 Sep 2007)

Good luck!


----------



## kratz (26 Sep 2007)

Enjoy the experience.  Best of luck to you.


----------



## Greymatters (26 Sep 2007)

Good luck!


----------



## karl28 (26 Sep 2007)

Good luck


----------



## 1RNBR (28 Sep 2007)

Good luck and as i was always told on my BMQ "private just ignore the BS and pay attention to what's important!"


----------



## Brockvegas (30 Sep 2007)

Well folks, it's 00:30, I'm headed to bed, not that I'll sleep much anyways. I leave for St.Jean in 9 hours, see you all on the other side. By the end of January, I'll either be a soldier, or dead, cause that's the only way they'll get rid of me. Thanks.


----------



## Hedgehog18 (18 Oct 2007)

Just got my call leaving Nov 12, I also would like to thank everyone on army.ca.
I can honestly say you helped alot thank you


----------



## tomahawk6 (18 Oct 2007)

Good luck Brock !!


----------



## habscrusher (18 Oct 2007)

Brock,
Enjoy this time it will be over before you know it. You will make friends you will never forget.

Some advice my Dad gave me when I joined. "Keep your mouth shut  and your mind open. The rest will fall into place."


----------



## Brockvegas (1 Dec 2007)

Well, time to bump this dusty old thread. Home for a weekend leave, headed out to the field next week. Things are going great. BMQ isn't nearly as hard as I was expecting. For any of the people who are still waiting to leave for their BMQ, LISTEN TO WHAT THE PEOPLE HERE SAY!!! The info that I've kept tucked up under my hat from this website has been invaluable. Anyway, lookin forward to next week, things are going great, hopefully my next update will be more timely. Thanks all, seeya.


----------



## JBoyd (1 Dec 2007)

Good luck with the rest of BMQ Brock, hope its not too cold out that way


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (1 Dec 2007)

Good on ya Pte Brock...you're almost there and you'll be good to go on to the next stage. All the best and God bless ya


----------



## Mike Baker (1 Dec 2007)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> Good on ya Pte Brock...you're almost there and you'll be good to go on to the next stage. All the best and God bless ya


+1. Good luck Brock!


----------



## geo (1 Dec 2007)

Glad that things are working out for you Brock

BTW, while it's good to listen to / heed the suggestions that you got here....
Even more important that you listen to / heed the instructions you get from your instructors.

Enjoy!

CHIMO!


----------



## GUNS (2 Dec 2007)

;D Brock, something to remember. 

You may forget to clean your teeth but never forget to clean your weapon. :warstory: :tsktsk:


----------



## Brockvegas (13 Dec 2007)

No issue there GUNS, my weapon is spotless, always. My grandfather taught me that one. BTW, I'm home for Xmas till early January, so I'll probably be kickin around the threads more for the next little while.


----------

